# '01 13'R Before and After



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Before:











After a few repairs and mods:


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks sharp! How did you put that cleat on the back? I bought a pair a couple of years ago and never installed them for lack of a good spot.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks FSUfisher,

I drilled and screwed into the rub rail using #14 x 2" ss.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks Great!!! No camo on the TM mount?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Looks Great!!! No camo on the TM mount?


My wife asked the same question to which I replied that natural wood is cammo!
;D

The original owner used the boat for duck hunting and there was several coats of that beige paint. The easiest thing to do was spray bomb it cammo, and that is the story behind that.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the psychedelic FL #s.  Trippy man.  

And of course, the beautiful Mustang in the background.


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Great lookin bote!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I like the psychedelic FL #s.  Trippy man.
> 
> And of course, the beautiful Mustang in the background.


Thanks but, what psychedelic FL #s? What are you eating?


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice, but I agree that some deputy is gonna wanna know what that's supposed to mean. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol What's the purpose for blurring the FL numbers?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> lol What's the purpose for blurring the FL numbers?


It's just me and privacy issues. Not targeted at anybody here but I just don't feel comfortable with having my numbers on the net.

You would have to drive a company owned vehicle with the office phone number on the door to realize where I'm coming from. You would not believe the number of people that have nothing better to do than call your boss and vent their frustrations of their miserable existance. If you go 10 mph over the speed limit you are "reckless and crazed", drive the speed limit and and stop properly at signals you are an "idiot trying to cause a wreck". Change lanes with your signal on as some moron is cutting around traffic at a high rate of speed and nearly rear ends you, you are "cutting them off". Forget about if you actually make a mistake like anbody else would. I don't know what anybody could do with my reg. numbers, I would rather just be safe than sorry.


----------

